# gallium3d and radeon - no acceleration? [SOLVED]

## nw1

I only seem to have software rendering available, as glxinfo shows:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.1

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

```

Also, running glxgears gives :

```
$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/r600_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

libGL error: failed to create dri screen

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

3332 frames in 5.0 seconds = 666.237 FPS

```

Here is some relevant version / use flag information:

```

# uname -a

Linux precision 3.2.9-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 4 20:51:07 GMT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8700 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# emerge -1av libdrm mesa xorg-server xf86-video-ati

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.31  USE="libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/mesa-8.0.1-r2  USE="classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl openvg vdpau xvmc -bindist -d3d -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -shared-glapi -wayland" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.3  0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

The following is a  dmesg excerpt :

```

[    0.796451] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.796571] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.796647] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.796777] radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.796858] radeon 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.797026] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV740 0x1002:0x94A3 0x1028:0x02EF).

[    0.797154] [drm] register mmio base: 0xF6DF0000

[    0.797250] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

[    0.797420] ATOM BIOS: 113

[    0.797510] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)

[    0.797615] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF

[    0.797722] mtrr: type mismatch for e0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.797825] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    0.797901] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[    0.798009] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 8198628 kiB.

[    0.798087] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB.

[    0.798164] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[    0.798280] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.798356] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.798442] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    0.798519] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    0.798627] radeon 0000:01:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.798636] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    0.798736] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    0.798814] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[    0.799716] [drm] Loading RV730 Microcode

[    0.801769] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).

[    0.801885] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    0.833563] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.848225] [drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[    0.848395] [drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[    0.848549] [drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[    0.848625] [drm] Enabling audio support

[    0.849852] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    0.849928] [drm] Connector 0:

[    0.850015] [drm]   DisplayPort

[    0.850090] [drm]   HPD1

[    0.850165] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[    0.850268] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.850343] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    0.850418] [drm] Connector 1:

[    0.850492] [drm]   DisplayPort

[    0.850566] [drm]   HPD2

[    0.850640] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[    0.850743] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.850817] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    0.850892] [drm] Connector 2:

[    0.850967] [drm]   LVDS

[    0.851041] [drm]   DDC: 0x7f68 0x7f68 0x7f6c 0x7f6c 0x7f70 0x7f70 0x7f74 0x7f74

[    0.851144] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.851218] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    0.851293] [drm] Connector 3:

[    0.851367] [drm]   VGA

[    0.851442] [drm]   DDC: 0x7fa0 0x7fa0 0x7fa4 0x7fa4 0x7fa8 0x7fa8 0x7fac 0x7fac

[    0.851544] [drm]   Encoders:

[    0.851619] [drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[    0.851710] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    0.851850] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    1.883776] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0142000

[    1.883852] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[    1.883927] [drm] size 9216000

[    1.884002] [drm] fb depth is 24

[    1.884076] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[    1.884220] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    3.782742] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x54

[    3.788933] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    3.788980] drm: registered panic notifier

[    3.789026] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.12.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[    3.789314] brd: module loaded

[    3.790463] loop: module loaded

```

```
X.Org X Server 1.11.4

Release Date: 2012-01-27

[    21.964] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    21.964] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.9-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    21.964] Current Operating System: Linux precision 3.2.9-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 4 20:51:07 GMT 2012 x86_64

[    21.964] Kernel command line: vgdev_system=/dev/sda2 radeon.audio=1 radeon.pcie_gen2=1

[    21.964] Build Date: 06 March 2012  06:18:36PM

[    21.964]

[    21.964] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[    21.964]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    21.964] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    21.964] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  7 21:15:34 2012

[    21.965] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    21.965] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    21.968] (**) Option "defaultserverlayout" "Simple Layout"

[    21.968] (**) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[    21.968] (**) |-->Screen "Screen-LVDS" (0)

[    21.968] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LVDS"

[    21.968] (**) |   |-->Device "ATI FirePro M7740"

[    21.968] (**) Option "StandbyTime" "1"

[    21.968] (**) Option "Xinerama" "off"

[    21.968] (**) Option "DRI2" "on"

[    21.968] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    21.968] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    21.968]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    21.968] (==) FontPath set to:

[    21.968] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    21.968] (**) Extension "XVideo" is enabled

[    21.968] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    21.968] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ceac0

[    21.968] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    21.968]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    21.968]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[    21.968]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[    21.968]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    21.969] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:94a3:1028:02ef rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf6df0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000de00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    21.970] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    21.971] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    21.973] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.973]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.973]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    21.973]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    21.973] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    21.973] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    21.973] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    21.974] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.974]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.974]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    21.974]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.974] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    21.974] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    21.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    21.979] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.979]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.979]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.979] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    21.979] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    21.979] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    21.980] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    21.980] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.980]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    21.980]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    21.980]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.980] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    21.980] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    21.981] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    21.982] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.982]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    21.982]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.982] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    21.982] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    21.983] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    21.984] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.984]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.2.0

[    21.984]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    21.984] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    21.984] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    21.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    21.994] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    21.994]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 6.14.3

[    21.994]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    21.994]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[    21.996] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

 .... snipped card list ...

[    22.001] (++) using VT number 7

[    22.008] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    22.009] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    22.009] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    22.009] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    22.009] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    22.009] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "on"

[    22.009] (**) RADEON(0): Option "SwapbuffersWait" "off"

[    22.009] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    22.009] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    22.009] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI FirePro M7740" (ChipID = 0x94a3)

[    22.009] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[    22.009] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    22.009] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[    22.009] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    22.009] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    22.009] drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

[    22.009] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

[    22.009] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    22.009] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    22.009] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    22.009] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    22.012] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.012]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 2.5.0

[    22.012]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[    22.012] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[    22.012] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    22.012] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: disabled

[    22.026] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 using monitor section DisplayPort-0

[    22.026] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Enable" "false"

[    22.026] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" "false"

[    22.043] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-1 using monitor section DisplayPort-1

[    22.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Enable" "false"

[    22.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" "false"

[    22.043] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section LVDS

[    22.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Enable" "true"

[    22.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" "true"

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section VGA-0

[    22.067] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Enable" "false"

[    22.067] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" "false"

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 5443  Serial#: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 164.6 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2204 h_border: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1245 v_border: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 164.6 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2204 h_border: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1245 v_border: 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0):  RM223~A170CT

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0

[    22.067] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff004ca3435400000000

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    00120103902517780a87f594574f8c27

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    27505400000001010101010101010101

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    0101010101015040801c71b02d403020

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    36006fe61000001a5040801c71b02d40

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    302036006fe61000001a000000fe0052

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    4d3232338131373043540a2000000000

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000006010a202000fb

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21571

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  164.64  1920 1968 2000 2204  1200 1203 1209 1245 +hsync -vsync (74.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  164.64  1920 1968 2000 2204  1200 1203 1209 1245 +hsync -vsync (74.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync (67.2 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x59.9  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync (74.5 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.75  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x854"x59.9   89.25  1280 1352 1480 1680  854 857 867 887 -hsync +vsync (53.1 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[    22.068] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[    22.083] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    22.096] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS enabled by config file

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-1 disconnected

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1920x1200

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:f6f6000

[    22.117] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    22.117] (**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (368, 228) mm

[    22.117] (**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (132, 133)

[    22.117] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    22.117] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    22.117] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    22.120] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    22.120]    compiled for 1.11.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    22.120]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    22.120] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    22.121] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    22.121] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    22.121] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    22.123] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    22.123] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    22.123] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    22.123] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 9600K

[    22.123] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 218959K

[    22.125] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    22.125] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    22.126] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[    22.127] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    22.127] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    22.127] (II)         Solid

[    22.127] (II)         Copy

[    22.127] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    22.127] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    22.127] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    22.127] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    22.127] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    22.127] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    22.128] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    22.128] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    22.128] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    22.128] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    22.129] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" is not used

[    22.129] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "Enable" is not used

[    22.129] (--) RandR disabled

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    22.129] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    22.266] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

[    22.266] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    22.266] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    22.389] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[    22.390] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    22.391] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 368 x 228

[    22.508] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    22.508] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    22.508] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

.... snipped  ...

```

Can anyone explain what's happening here?Last edited by nw1 on Tue Jun 12, 2012 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Your xorg.conf is screwed up, but that may not be the actual issue.

The usual suspect is you compiled radeon into the kernel, but not the firmware. Compile also the firmware into the kernel or build radeon as a module. Also check that you're in the video group. Do a forum search, there's quite a few threads about this.

----------

## invasivenorman

 *nw1 wrote:*   

> I only seem to have software rendering available, as glxinfo shows:
> 
> ```
> . . .
> 
> ...

 

As to the first:  it looks to me like you have hardware acceleration enabled.

As to the second: way back in the mists of time we would put

```
Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

in our xorg.conf to enable DRI to actually work.  I have no idea if that applies to modern installs, since even having an xorg.conf appears to be deprecated.

----------

## Gusar

 *invasivenorman wrote:*   

> As to the first:  it looks to me like you have hardware acceleration enabled.

 

The "direct rendering" line doesn't tell anything anymore. It's the "OpenGL renderer string" line that tells it all. In this case we have "llvmpipe" there, which is a software renderer.

 *invasivenorman wrote:*   

> As to the second: way back in the mists of time we would put
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 

Nowadays we put ourselves in the video group instead of doing that.

 *invasivenorman wrote:*   

> having an xorg.conf appears to be deprecated.

 

xorg.conf is not deprecated, it's just used a bit differently nowadays. For basic scenarios it's not needed, but there are still some nice things you can do with it.

----------

## xming

what's the output of "eselect mesa list"?

----------

## nw1

@everyone:  Thanks for the responses.

 I have checked that I am in the video group,  and here are relevant kernel settings:

```

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

```

@xming :  Here is the eselect output.

```
# eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

I believe the 32bit items are due to having app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl installed as a dependency of skype.

Also:

```
# xdriinfo

Screen 0: r600

```

----------

## nw1

@Gusar : I have tried removing my xorg.conf, but it doesn't help - although my touchpad stopped working   :Smile: 

----------

## Joseph K.

Did you fix this in the end?

----------

## nw1

Sadly not. Luckily I only need the 3d for the odd game, so just make do (now on kernel gentoo-sources-3.4.0, current stable xorg).

I have tried building the testing xorg as per bug 419473, but the server failed with a segfault during startup.

----------

## Logicien

Have you check closely all the output of the dmesg command to be sure that no missing firmwares have been reported, specially for the radeon (KMS) support? When it's arrive, the kernel wait for it/them and delay the boot process until he find it/them or report an error when the boot continue.

----------

## BillWho

nw1,

I don't know if this is of any help, but I migrated to radeon from the x11-drivers/ati-drivers last month due to blockages and the impending dropping of support for the Radeon HD 3200.

This is my glxgears output:

```
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.508 FPS

285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.963 FPS

285 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.957 FPS

```

These are my use flag settings:

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.33  USE="static-libs -libkms" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel -nouveau (-omap) -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.0.3  USE="bindist classic egl g3dvl gallium llvm nptl openvg shared-dricore shared-glapi vdpau xvmc -d3d -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -wayland -xa" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl static-libs udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.4-r1  0 kB
```

Here's my .config settings for FIRMWARE and DRM:

```
root@gentoo-gateway bill # grep "FIRMWARE\|DRM"  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GMA500 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

```

I'm currently running gentoo-sources-3.4.0-rc7. It also ran fine with git-sources-3.5_rc1, but virtualbox-modules would not compile with it.

If you need any further info, let me know.

Good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## nw1

Realised after reading Logicien's comment that I had forgotten to include updated radeon firmwares in my kernel when testing the new x stuff,  so tried again with updated kernel. Unfortunately the server still crashed.

----------

## Joseph K.

Looks like the problem was identified recently and is partly/being fixed in X: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43448

And is already fixed in kernel 3.4.2: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.4.2 (search for "tiling config").

Cheers.

----------

## DaggyStyle

what are the odds you are running gentoo over vmware?

the reason I'm asking is because glxinfo returns this:

```
OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. 
```

if so, then you need to enable the vmware gpu driver in the kernel and install the right vmware gpu package.

----------

## Gusar

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> what are the odds you are running gentoo over vmware?
> 
> the reason I'm asking is because glxinfo returns this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LOL

I'm LOL-ing, because the exact same thing already came up once before. But the reason it says "VMware" there isn't because the people here are running a VM, it's because the VMware guys wrote llvmpipe.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   what are the odds you are running gentoo over vmware?
> 
> the reason I'm asking is because glxinfo returns this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, point taken, thanks.

----------

## nw1

Thanks everyone, its seems Joseph K. has sorted this for me. Installed sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.4.2, and now have acceleration working on both stable & testing x11

```
# glxinfo | fgrep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV740

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.3

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:
```

```
$ vblank_mode=0 glxgears

ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.

ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.

14615 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2922.844 FPS
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

